# SC Wants Porn-Free India



## Mr.Kickass (Nov 19, 2013)

> *NEW DELHI:* The Supreme Court said it wanted immediate steps to block websites with pornographic content, especially those featuring children.
> 
> The court asked the Department of Telecommunication (DoT) about the steps which can be taken in this regard.
> 
> ...



Notable Comments


			
				Erose S said:
			
		

> Harsh decision! How will our leaders spend time in assembly house?





			
				Prakash said:
			
		

> This is the same court that refused to change the Juvenile law allowing that Delhi rapist the so called under aged creep to escape the noose.



The most profound finding, 

_The court was hearing a petition filed by advocate Kamlesh Vaswani who pleaded that although watching obscene videos was *not* an offence, *pornographic sites should be banned as they were one of the major causes behind crimes against women*
_
Source

*Edit:* Another notable comment


Nanducob said:


> _!_
> 
> ...


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 19, 2013)

> SC Wants Porn-Free India


Nop,Not happening anytime soon


----------



## .jRay. (Nov 19, 2013)

Downloading started.. Goal almost 20gb. Will post when i reach the goal.


----------



## srkmish (Nov 19, 2013)

Oh God. These people instead of focusing on issues that matter , invest their energies in useless pursuits. Sigh , a waste of human life


----------



## bubusam13 (Nov 19, 2013)

Seriously, how will children learn ? Coz in Indian society, parents ain't gonna teach them anything about sex. I am not saying porns give sex education but all must agree we learned a lot watching porns. Further I don't think most rapists and many poor people have access to porns. WHat is the internet penetration in India ? Just 16%. And out of that how many watch porns ? People with no work put useless petition in the SC. Banning child pornography is well but not all porn. Coz even if you ban it, people will find some way to get it, which means you are forcing more people to adopt illegal means.


----------



## happy17292 (Nov 19, 2013)

OT - reminds me of this video  [slightly NSFW]

AIB: India Overreacts Once Again - YouTube


----------



## sandeep410 (Nov 19, 2013)

Its about child porn and not regular porn. Child pronography is banned all over the world and strict measures are taken to stop these.
You can still watch regular porn


----------



## arvindrao15 (Nov 19, 2013)

As pert child perspective it should me stopped.....


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 19, 2013)

_!_ 

...


----------



## funskar (Nov 19, 2013)

The man who filed the PIL would also have sawed porn otherwise how can he consider its porn or bollywood film

You should first ban sunyy leone,veena mallik rather than banning porn..

Sc should also ban these condoms ad n also ban dairy milk silk ad in which a boy keep licking girl's lip hand creamed with dairy milk silk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 19, 2013)

SC should ban all those saas bahu serials, Swayambar type marriage shows, Big boss, Bollywood movies, item songs, all bollywood songs, Honey Singh instead of banning normal porn. Child porn must be banned.


----------



## bubusam13 (Nov 19, 2013)

Banning child porn I agree. But I have one question, how can he tell child porn encourages rape haven't he seen any. I must have have made him excited too. If you are reading this, it's just I am trying to analyze the aspects.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 20, 2013)

funskar said:


> The man who filed the PIL would also have sawed porn otherwise how can he consider its porn or bollywood film
> 
> You should first ban sunyy leone,veena mallik rather than banning porn..
> 
> Sc should also ban these condoms ad n also ban dairy milk silk ad in which a boy keep licking girl's lip hand creamed with dairy milk silk



You don't need to watch porn to know what it is


----------



## Anorion (Nov 20, 2013)

behind the times.
they are catching up on self shot underage photo distribution... rather taking progressive legal definition steps f0r that. k. cool. 
wont stop rape over property dispute, which is bizarrely a leading cause in india



Luffy said:


> Child porn must be banned.





bubusam13 said:


> Banning child porn I agree. But I have one question, how can he tell child porn encourages rape haven't he seen any. I must have have made him excited too. If you are reading this, it's just I am trying to analyze the aspects.


ok. 1990s, magazines had ads of naked kids with a toothbrush and the concept was just that it's fresh. 
for cp consumers, the pics/vids dont have to be sexualised, they do that bit of the work themselves. so basically any naked or non naked photo of a kid is fair game. kids crying or troubled is fair game. they dont have to be posed or well lit or provocative (whatever that means). there are plenty around innocently available material without having to resort to dubious underground channels. child porn cannot be banned for the same reason food porn cannot be banned.


----------



## prehistoricgamer (Nov 20, 2013)

funskar said:


> The man who filed the PIL would also have sawed porn otherwise how can he consider its porn or bollywood film
> 
> You should first ban sunyy leone,veena mallik rather than banning porn..
> 
> Sc should also ban these condoms ad n also ban dairy milk silk ad in which a boy keep licking girl's lip hand creamed with dairy milk silk



Not sure if trolling or serious.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 20, 2013)

I don't know what is wrong in this decision.
But as its pretty cool here to bash govt/administrative decisions, whatever they be, so it is. Great.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 20, 2013)

funskar said:


> The man who filed the PIL would also have *sawed *...


I stopped reading after this.


----------



## funskar (Nov 20, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> I stopped reading after this.



,,


----------



## deepakkrishnan (Nov 20, 2013)

^^ "Sawed" means cutting something

Saw is the past tense for see

And according to your sentence :- "The man who filed the PIL would also have sawed porn otherwise" 

Corrected : "The man who filed the PIL, has seen porn otherwise ... "

My 2cents


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 20, 2013)

ban porn..
lets us geeks make proxy websites for pr0n access.. with tons of ads, pop ups.. vpn services, software to bypass.
profit !


----------



## funskar (Nov 21, 2013)

prehistoricgamer said:


> Not sure if trolling or serious.



Don't know


----------



## ashs1 (Nov 21, 2013)

SC Wants Porn-Free India
& we want Corrupt-free Politicians..

Guess they got their priority horribly wrong !!


----------



## .jRay. (Nov 23, 2013)

happy17292 said:


> OT - reminds me of this video  [slightly NSFW]
> 
> AIB: India Overreacts Once Again - YouTube



Rofl.


----------

